

GPU Ray Tracing with Rayforce [Nvidia GTC 2013 Poster] - ahcox
http://clipboard.com/clip/LQKWmgj-qajdKtG3aJfm155uaaeNqCUgILDe

======
ahcox
They are using some sort of graph of connected volumes without hierarchy as
their acceleration structure. This could be an interesting alternative to
using a tree or grid.

I wish they:

1\. Showed a visualisation of their data structure.

2\. Gave a straight-up comparison against an alternative like Optix on the
same hardware.

3\. Characterised the possible construction algorithms to some extent,
especially with respect to animated scenes.

It is just a poster, so it will be interesting to read the paper when it
arrives.

------
ahcox
There is code for this project available:
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/rayforce/?source=directory>

------
ahcox
They also have a gallery:
[http://clipboard.com/clip/LQKWhz7pKtAy_1cmySKwsOkeDLqT733mMj...](http://clipboard.com/clip/LQKWhz7pKtAy_1cmySKwsOkeDLqT733mMjHe)

